# Busking in The Algarve



## Stuartrox

Hi! does anyone know what the rules/regulations are regarding Busking (music) in the Algarve. I expect that it probably varies in each town or local council but in general do you have to have a licence or can you just find and appropriate spot and play? I busked years ago in France and Italy and found it a nice way to make friends and attract attention from bars hiring musicians -fancied doing it for fun but don't want to risk upsetting anyone or being batton charged by the local law enforcement officers!! Thanks!


----------



## canoeman

You'll need a Licence suggest a visit to Camara


----------



## Stuartrox

Thanks. I kind of thought that might be the case


----------

